# Fellas, Fellas, Fellas!



## IronSoul (Dec 22, 2022)

God damn boys. We gotta find some common ground and a place to reset. All of this drama over the past 6 months is ludicrous. I understand that at times, it’s inevitable. But for fuck sake, we are men, and even some women too. This is supposed to be a community, a family, a brotherhood, a place where you can go and feel at home with other like minded individuals and find support, respect, encouragement, etc. I know we don’t always agree on things and get nippy, say a few things here and there, but God bless, we are men. UG has turned into the fucking battleground of middle school girls that would likely be a good candidate for a show on MTV and might conquer teen mom. This shit is getting outrageous and I’ve even considered leaving UG for good, multiple times, but I don’t. Because there are plenty of good people here and tons of potential. I’ll be the one to say this, and I might get fucking banned for it. But god damn, @mugzy where the fuck are you? What happened to you? How do you expect your mods to even mod when you aren’t around or care anymore? Why haven’t you sold this board and retired? Mugzy, we go way fucking back, what happened man? This ain’t shit that would ever fly in the old days? I hope it’s not greed and complacency, because we all know what that leads to for anyone. For fuck sake, if we don’t get this board back on track soon, it’s gonna crumble. It’s deteriorating every fucking day. People come to the mods that are actually active with concerns, and they have nowhere to fucking go. They have to make their own decisions and hope for the best. This board is very close to seeing its final days unless some serious changes take place. And if me speaking my part means me losing my
Place here, then so be it, this shit is out of hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 22, 2022)

Yep. I barely even glance here anymore. Used to be a daily contributor. 

Miss the old days. But I can say that about a lot of things.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 22, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> Yep. I barely even glance here anymore. Used to be a daily contributor.
> 
> Miss the old days. But I can say that about a lot of things.



Exactly man. You already know. It doesn’t have to be like this. My home board that mugzy used to own, is nothing like this. And the minute it even gets close, it’s gets handled. Too many things aren’t right. And the OG’s that are still around, know that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 22, 2022)

And like I expected, minimal fucking response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 22, 2022)

Nobody? Are you scared to say anything? What is it? I have seen people for almost a year bitch about so much shit, complain in threads, go all over the place with different things. But I make this post and everyone is silent? Really? And what’s even crazier, I’d that I’m the last motherfucker to do this. I’ve waited a long ass time to say shit. I’ve been around way longer than what my cred says on UG. I’m very well known. I don’t have a god damn thing to prove or any need to win anyone over. One a lot of boards my username and my word says enough. But to the ones that care, are you really gonna sit back and let this shit fucking happen? Are you not gonna fight? Are you not gonna speak on your own behalf? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Nobody? Are you scared to say anything? What is it? I have seen people for almost a year bitch about so much shit, complain in threads, go all over the place with different things. But I make this post and everyone is silent? Really? And what’s even crazier, I’d that I’m the last motherfucker to do this. I’ve waited a long ass time to say shit. I’ve been around way longer than what my cred says on UG. I’m very well known. I don’t have a god damn thing to prove or any need to win anyone over. One a lot of boards my username and my word says enough. But to the ones that care, are you really gonna sit back and let this shit fucking happen? Are you not gonna fight? Are you not gonna speak on your own behalf?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think a lot of people may have moved on due to the things you mentioned.

Plus it is holiday season. I haven't been around long but in my 2 years here I've noticed things really slow down around Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Could be a combination of the two things 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 22, 2022)

I dont look here much so maybe the changes have been more striking than the slow transformation it mustve been. But most apparent are two things. 

1.  Back when this board was in its prime, when some noob showed up to ask questions, they mighta got ribbed a bit but they were treated with respect and given both great and positive advice. Now, they get immediately attacked. 

2.  The fucking drama. People got in arguments over things, and then later worked shit out. There was none of this millenial type drama going on. Bitter quarreling and childish bullshit is all it is. 


Theres a whole lot more but those two are most glaring to me. 

Anyway. My .02


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> I dont look here much so maybe the changes have been more striking than the slow transformation it mustve been. But most apparent are two things.
> 
> 1.  Back when this board was in its prime, when some noob showed up to ask questions, they mighta got ribbed a bit but they were treated with respect and given both great and positive advice. Now, they get immediately attacked.
> 
> ...


The attacks have gone down dramatically since a certain group of people have chosen to no longer participate on this board. I'm hoping it continues to stay this way, and things pick up after the holiday season is over.

We'll see.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The attacks have gone down dramatically since a certain group of people have chosen to no longer participate on this board. I'm hoping it continues to stay this way, and things pick up after the holiday season is over.
> 
> We'll see.


January 1st. New year resolution established

January 8th, tired of slow gains
January 9th register and look for steroids
January 10th influx of new members on UGBB


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 22, 2022)

I didn't respond initially because I wasn't sure how much I could add to that. I will say that I came to this board because it wasn't like a lot of the other boards. It didn't have a lot of the same knucklehead behavior. Unfortunately, there's been an uptick in that. People getting attacked, people calling each other out, calling each other names, just saying stupid and ignorant shit to each other. This board is becoming like all of the other boards that I left to come here. 

When that happens, that sense of community that I found so attractive goes out the window.

I feel like standards have slipped.

It's not as bad yet, and I still have faith that we can pull it back from the brink.


----------



## JakeGoodfella (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm relatively new (joined earlier this year), but have witnessed everything mentioned above. I lurked for quite awhile and only recently jumped back in to making posts or contributing to others threads. Honestly, I didn't feel like getting attacked for saying something against the orthodoxy. Not that I care about some random dude's opinion about me on the internet, I just don't need the drama.

What I see here is indicative of the culture on almost any message board nowadays, whether it's sports, politics, etc. People feel like they can sit behind a keyboard and spout off to whoever they want with no repercussions. When that becomes the culture, normal people withdraw because they don't want the drama. Things are fucked up enough in this world and getting worse. Coming here shouldn't be like that. I wouldn't say a fraction of the crap I see here to people in real life, but others don't abide by that "golden rule". It gets tiresome.

Anyway, I come here to get good advice, mostly to 1) keep myself in check when it comes to workouts and nutrition (am I doing something stupid in the gym?), and 2) thoughts on gear/cycles etc. I selectively post and have gotten good responses, but I also read alot of other threads and selectively interject. Most of what I see is juvenile garbage, but there are some nuggets of wisdom here and there. I would like to see the juvenile garbage disappear completely, and I think that would lead to better contributions from noobs and seniors alike.

That just my $0.02 ...


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 22, 2022)

I only click on threads related to gear, diet, or training. I haven’t noticed any drama.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 22, 2022)

Thank you all for your input. Even if it seems to be pointless, it’s very informative to me. Especially those that lurked and chose to not get involved because of the drama. If that doesn’t speak volumes, I don’t know what does. This is stupid and we don’t have to be here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 22, 2022)

I think the norms of some Boards don't jive here.  Granted there was a mass amount of 'fugees, but they also brought their norms and clashed with SI's culture.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 22, 2022)

Seems to make more sense with the bs accounts popping up everywhere…… that and some of the drama threw me off coming here


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 22, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I think the norms of some Boards don't jive here.  Granted there was a mass amount of 'fugees, but they also brought their norms and clashed with SI's culture.


You're a contributor to this shit. With your back door dealings and shitty training contributions. Go back into your fucking hole.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 22, 2022)

*Board is a Reflection of Real World Loss of Civility*
This board is simply seeing what we’re seeing in the real world too.

The number of times I’ve heard friends have had to call the police to pull back angry customers at the airport. Or how our school has seen a 8x increase in parent teacher conferences, referrals, suspensions, and expulsions this year compared to last.​​People are losing civility: our bonds are increasingly fragmented. The things that used to unify people are splitting them further. We’d at least share the same prime-time landscape on TV, but now you can’t even talk in person about a show without spoiling it or having to explain it. You can be vitriolic and embraced for extreme political views. People engage less with their neighbors, families.​​Oh, you and your circle are the exception. That’s wonderful, cherish it, but that’s not true for most people.​
*IMO: It’s Time to Go*
As for this board; when it stops serving your purpose, when it becomes a source of bitter nostalgia, antagonism, or hopeless guiding. Stop. Breathe. Leave.

So many guys have said “goodbye”, myself included. People can hop ship all they want,  but that doesn’t change the direction of the ship. That sounds like futility, but you have two options: work on the change or leave. 

If you’re not capable of making the needed changes: you’re banging your head on a wall uselessly. Pick yourself up and go.

If things are better elsewhere; go there. If they’re not: then reality has caught up to the board.

*Can’t Please Everyone*
Even in just the three years I’ve poked around, it’s changed. But it’s not worth a brain cell of pity, concern, or frustration. When I took a UGSabbatical; I realize I removed just one more toxic thorn from my side.​​I come back simply to check in on a few people, but by and large, I have found the ones that I care to follow most and have other means of staying in touch. If I don’t have your contact info, I’ll reach out. But the truth is: selfishly I got what I needed when I needed it. Brotherhood.​​That was great. Until I saw it morph into something ugly. Thing is; brotherhood isn’t the site purpose or mission. That is tangential to the real purpose, and what I contributed or distracted from… that’s because I applied what *I* wanted to the board. That’s not sustainable.​
*Summation*
In short, what I wanted from the board I got in the form of advice and willing ears. But that’s not the purpose of the board, so it became time to pack up and check in occasionally.

Be the change you want to see, yes, but this virtual hill isn’t worthy dying on, let alone typing a eulogy for.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Dec 22, 2022)

It's ok guise, I'm back.


----------



## Yano (Dec 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Nobody? Are you scared to say anything? What is it? I have seen people for almost a year bitch about so much shit, complain in threads, go all over the place with different things. But I make this post and everyone is silent? Really? And what’s even crazier, I’d that I’m the last motherfucker to do this. I’ve waited a long ass time to say shit. I’ve been around way longer than what my cred says on UG. I’m very well known. I don’t have a god damn thing to prove or any need to win anyone over. One a lot of boards my username and my word says enough. But to the ones that care, are you really gonna sit back and let this shit fucking happen? Are you not gonna fight? Are you not gonna speak on your own behalf?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said this all months ago , only a few listened then too. I havent given up on this place and I wont , it's done too much for me. Love you guys and the real members here not the passerbys an trolls.  This place matters to me and my life which is why I originally spoke up months ago.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 22, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> I didn't respond initially because I wasn't sure how much I could add to that. I will say that I came to this board because it wasn't like a lot of the other boards. It didn't have a lot of the same knucklehead behavior. Unfortunately, there's been an uptick in that. People getting attacked, people calling each other out, calling each other names, just saying stupid and ignorant shit to each other. This board is becoming like all of the other boards that I left to come here.
> 
> When that happens, that sense of community that I found so attractive goes out the window.
> 
> ...


I have faith too and I will do my part. I have learned a lesson and I will work to be better and do my best to make this board feel like a true community.

@IronSoul I didn't have much to say before because I was not around in the early days and my behavior since I came over after meso has helped to make this place unwelcoming to vets. I will continue to make this place unwelcoming to trolls and troublemakers but to the vets who were here well before me, I hope some come back and interact.  Again, my apologies for my part in this.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 22, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I think the norms of some Boards don't jive here.  Granted there was a mass amount of 'fugees, but they also brought their norms and clashed with SI's culture.


I agree. No board is perfect public or private. IMO this board is still the best out there as it currently is and seems according to many that if some vets come back it can be even better.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Nobody? Are you scared to say anything? What is it? I have seen people for almost a year bitch about so much shit, complain in threads, go all over the place with different things. But I make this post and everyone is silent? Really? And what’s even crazier, I’d that I’m the last motherfucker to do this. I’ve waited a long ass time to say shit. I’ve been around way longer than what my cred says on UG. I’m very well known. I don’t have a god damn thing to prove or any need to win anyone over. One a lot of boards my username and my word says enough. But to the ones that care, are you really gonna sit back and let this shit fucking happen? Are you not gonna fight? Are you not gonna speak on your own behalf?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the different time zone and me still getting used to this forum got in the way to find this thread.

I agree, we need to talk about such things, proper communication is always necessary to find compromise and solution to problem. But we also must ask, what can we all do on our part to stop such problems or at least minimize them.

I also noticed this tendency, that the more active you are and more you express your opinion, the more likely you are to be disliked by someone, even if you mean good to others. It is somewhat like when there is a room of people and you are constantly there, you just seem to not find your place and someone bothers you. Naturally, you begin to act in such way to show that you're unhappy. Males especially feel the need to dominate and lead the group, so what happens with many guys (dicks) in a room where they are cramped, is that they slowly but surely start fighting either physically, verbally or psychologically. Not all guys are like that of course, but it just happens when there is a constant friction, not to mention some just don't like some because of face control factor.

So my assumption is forum is cramped with guys that post and are very active, there is usually someone disliking someone and if they're short fused or on certain steroids, they become aggressive towards each other, one start to bite, the other bites back and so on...

Only if we ever could tolerate each other, accept that we have different opinions, preferences, habits and way of doing things. One possible solution is to learn to ignore such people that provoke and recognize that sometimes we make mistakes, after all we are human beings, but we mut also not forget to respect each other and have boundaries. I also notice that when everything is good in life, in forums guys are happier, when shit happens outside, it happens here. So we also must fix our shit so to speak in real life and not transfer our problems in to forums.

P.S. that's just my opinion, I'm naturally expressive person so I might accidentally insults someone. That coupled with language barrier could make me come of not as I intended. Peace everyone.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 22, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Maybe the different time zone and me still getting used to this forum got in the way to find this thread.
> 
> I agree, we need to talk about such things, proper communication is always necessary to find compromise and solution to problem. But we also must ask, what can we all do on our part to stop such problems or at least minimize them.
> 
> ...


That's a good synopsis.  👍


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 22, 2022)

JakeGoodfella said:


> I'm relatively new (joined earlier this year), but have witnessed everything mentioned above. I lurked for quite awhile and only recently jumped back in to making posts or contributing to others threads. Honestly, I didn't feel like getting attacked for saying something against the orthodoxy. Not that I care about some random dude's opinion about me on the internet, I just don't need the drama.
> 
> What I see here is indicative of the culture on almost any message board nowadays, whether it's sports, politics, etc. People feel like they can sit behind a keyboard and spout off to whoever they want with no repercussions. When that becomes the culture, normal people withdraw because they don't want the drama. Things are fucked up enough in this world and getting worse. Coming here shouldn't be like that. I wouldn't say a fraction of the crap I see here to people in real life, but others don't abide by that "golden rule". It gets tiresome.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this. This is the shit that shouldn’t be happening and didn’t in the old days. We are missing out on good members like you because of the bullshit. I hope you stick around and decide to become more active. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RISE (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm confused...  If you think it's bad now, you should have been here months ago.  It's actually alot better now.  At least from what I've noticed.


----------



## Yano (Dec 22, 2022)

RISE said:


> I'm confused...  If you think it's bad now, you should have been here months ago.  It's actually alot better now.  At least from what I've noticed.


Amen , it's still choppy at times but at least there no white caps on the waves every day.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> Amen , it's still choppy at times but at least there no white caps on the waves every day.


When cancer disappears, people normally don't complain


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 22, 2022)

RISE said:


> I'm confused... If you think it's bad now, you should have been here months ago. It's actually alot better now. At least from what I've noticed.



That’s included In this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 22, 2022)

In the fall of 2020 it was absolutely God-awful.  To the point I made a post somewhat like this, @IronSoul 

Dickheads come and dickheads go.  

We've lost some OGs for sure, DYS, S30W, Spongy, to name a few just in my 3 years.  I mean, hell, it has gotten to the point where I don't get to play Russian roulette with FD's links in the chat box because the fuck shit made him not want to be around as much.

 As long as we maintain a core group of decent humans.  We'll be okay, I think.  

At one time I thought the people who care about the place could self police it.  But that proved not to be case this past year.  It seems the dickheads have more time on their hands to stir up shit than we do to shovel it out of the yard.  

Just my 2 cents.  It's worth about as much as it cost you.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 22, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crido887 (Dec 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> since I came over after meso has helped to make this place unwelcoming to vets. I


I will say I thought it was weird that the crew who left hated people who came from meso. But they came from meso too. They would have been on meso still if they didn't get banned lol


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 22, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I will say I thought it was weird that the crew who left hated people who came from meso. But they came from meso too. They would have been on meso still if they didn't get banned lol


Hindsight for me is 20/20 on that now. I absolutely ripped Meso but that is where I met BBBG.

He did indeed play a hand in getting us all banned because we mostly copied his behavior over there and then yeah, Millard was pissed cuz BBBG had an alt after he got banned and had contacted us through it (PM) and also posted on meso in the open with the alt. When it leaked who it was, we all got banned.

It makes me wonder if Millard was really so terrible. Sure, he def seems to have sold out but I trashed one guy and his board and I believed in a much worse piece of shit.
Its also possible that Millard thought many of us were actually BBBG troll accounts.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Hindsight for me is 20/20 on that now. I absolutely ripped Meso but that is where I met BBBG.
> 
> He did indeed play a hand in getting us all banned because we mostly copied his behavior over there and then yeah, Millard was pissed cuz BBBG had an alt after he got banned and had contacted us through it (PM) and also posted on meso in the open with the alt. When it leaked who it was, we all got banned.
> 
> ...


Interesting... I am still so fresh to everything. I do like Millard, I am sure it gets stressful balancing sources, sponsors, members, and keeping the peace.


 He hasn't said anything negative to me or banned me for when I go on my little rampages. He even banned a troll that was targeting my posts/log.

There's pros and cons of every board. But ugbb and meso seem like the most ideal ones. Worst thing here is your muscles shop and it feels so much cleaner after the simple ignore button lol

I understand the sponsorship though... Someone needs to fund these boards because we aren't..


----------



## snake (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm a little more involved in the BS, not by choice but it does come my way. I try to get everyone to play nice in the sandbox and settle most disputes before the become a shit show.

I think CJ and SendO did a good job in their efforts to keep order and also consolidate most of it to the flame. 

As for me personally, I stay away from the Flame unless I'm needed there. I don't open political or Covid threads, if it looks like there's going to be a battle, I'm not even glancing down that rabbit hole. I will stick to the more civil threads, the ones I can add too and of course any nood of the old GF that get posted.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 22, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Interesting... I am still so fresh to everything. I do like Millard, I am sure it gets stressful balancing sources, sponsors, members, and keeping the peace.
> 
> 
> He hasn't said anything negative to me or banned me for when I go on my little rampages. He even banned a troll that was targeting my posts/log.
> ...


I really was surprised when I got banned there. Like the rest of the group, I got no explanation and it was permanent. 

Previously, I had messaged Millard in PM and he had basically told me if I was getting out of hand, he would let me know. That never happened.  🤷‍♂️

So you can see why I tend to agree with @BigBaldBeardGuy that we got banned because we knew about his alt and had communicated through PM with that alt.


----------



## buck (Dec 22, 2022)

I choose not to buy into the drama, trash talk and belittling posts so it makes for a lot of scrolling to find anything interesting. If the trash talk and drama was actually cutting edge it would at least be entertaining.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 22, 2022)

I think a lot of the culture has been gone for some time now when a lot of the older members left. We had most of us uphold, and make sure others did as well, to the standards of the board. 

Politics, covid, none of that shit used to really exist here. It was mainly training, cycles, programs, and little bullshit in between. I believe when most of the older members started fading out, and the influx of newer members came from wherever, everything started changing to what it is now, becoming a free for all basically. 

The mods can only do so much as making sure the rules are followed that are set in place, but that's about it. With the older members gone, the way this place used to be is just a memory of time for those of us that were here. 

I don't like what it's become, and it's the main reason why I don't frequent a fraction of what I used to hete. This place used to be a home away from reality, but unfortunately it wasn't meant to be forever.


----------



## eazy (Dec 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Are you scared to say anything?





https://imgur.com/d7OFbJT


----------



## DF (Dec 23, 2022)

The owner sets the direction of the board.

Is the value in traffic or quality members?  Can you have both?  

It’s Mugzy’s board it’s up to him.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

DF said:


> The owner sets the direction of the board.
> 
> Is the value in traffic or quality members?  Can you have both?
> 
> It’s Mugzy’s board it’s up to him.


edit - agree


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 23, 2022)

DF said:


> The owner sets the direction of the board.
> 
> Is the value in traffic or quality members?  Can you have both?
> 
> It’s Mugzy’s board it’s up to him.


We have neither now!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 23, 2022)

We had a lot of traffic because we were a better board, more structured in a brotherhood delivering knowledge not bullshit trolling and attacks as it is now!

It's calmed down, now just go deliver knowledge!


----------



## CJ (Dec 23, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> We have neither now!


They poached a lot of members to go to the new board. They still are if I had to guess (I can't read their PMs). 

We'll rebuild.


----------



## Yano (Dec 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> They poached a lot of members to go to the new board. They still are if I had to guess (I can't read their PMs).
> 
> We'll rebuild.


I had a couple of them mention it to me , I had no interest , still don't. If any one is wondering where I've been off and on. A few of us got together in an online game we were in the super tests and later alpha and beta together. Sort of reformed our old group from 7 years ago.



I love this place , I aint goin any where just playing dinosaurs for a while with some old friends. 

An yeah , thats nearly 2 years of 24 hour game play stretched out over 7 years.


----------



## Slabiathan (Dec 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you don't like this place then fucking leave!!!!!!!


So we left.


----------



## Slabiathan (Dec 23, 2022)

No one was poached, everyone left because they were tired of this shit. Don't complain about em being gone and traffic drying up when we were told to leave any time we disagreed with anything.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 23, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> So we left.


Bingo


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 23, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> No one was poached, everyone left because they were tired of this shit. Don't complain about em being gone and traffic drying up when we were told to leave any time we disagreed with anything.


The mods wanted to protect the trolls and ban those that called them out. The CJ saying if you dont like it leave. 

Also has nothing to do with the original meso migration and everything to so with the trolls and the 2nd wave from Meso


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 23, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> The mods wanted to protect the trolls and ban those that called them out. The CJ saying if you dont like it leave.
> 
> Also has nothing to do with the original meso migration and everything to so with the trolls and the 2nd wave from Meso


All I know is when I got back home in August it was all Holy Hell here!

I knew something was going to have to change and voiced it right away, I'll wait for the storm to end now.

Before I left for the last trip I encouraged BBBG and RiRO to set order on the trolls and idiots, I just didn't realize how bad it was as I was away from April through August 95% of the time.

I will say it again, lack of authority is what's killing us with the mods having very limited authority given to them.

We had 2 dedicated admins that held order, POB and then Jin.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> They poached a lot of members to go to the new board. They still are if I had to guess (I can't read their PMs).
> 
> We'll rebuild.


No one was "Poached" they were invited, its not like anyone was forced or told they cant be here as well. If this place had what they wanted they would still be here.
lots are still part of both boards, those that no longer appear active over here is because they see little reason to.

it isnt a UGBB vs private board thing, the other board just is smaller, with only mostly serious folks so its not distracted by having to tell the 4th new member that day that, no, he shouldnt be stacking 3 sarms on top of tren for his first cycle.

the only content over here in the last few months has been either cringe drama, clueless newbies that arent willing to listen to advice (or basically barely lift in the first place), or content complaining that there is no content.

Stack on top of all that a lot of things just rubbing people the wrong way.
-  @The Phoenix   being ubanned, despite clearly targeting unknowing new members through PMs, despite clearly being against the rules.

-PMs CLEARLY being compromised (Ive had my own PMs either edited by someone other than me, or the target of the PM, or deleted) PMs arent secure and arent private.

-the perceived (whether true or not, this is how it looks) priority of board traffic and new members, regardless of quality over existing members.


for fucks sake I read a guy, unironically simping for Qingdao the other day, without a single person calling it out.



Its not some malicious attempt to poach this board, or ruin this place, its just a different place where people were invited that seemed like they would be a good fit to have more serious, less distracted discussion.


Editted to fix the tagging for the scumbag loser who doesnt lift


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 23, 2022)

I do hope the best for all, no matter where they are or go!


----------



## TODAY (Dec 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> No one was "Poached" they were invited, its not like anyone was forced or told they cant be here as well. If this place had what they wanted they would still be here.
> lots are still part of both boards, those that no longer appear active over here is because they see little reason to.
> 
> it isnt a UGBB vs private board thing, the other board just is smaller, with only mostly serious folks so its not distracted by having to tell the 4th new member that day that, no, he shouldnt be stacking 3 sarms on top of tren for his first cycle.
> ...


Yep.

Nobody left UGBB because they were "poached".

They literally ALL left because they caught a whiff of something rotten.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> No one was "Poached" they were invited, its not like anyone was forced or told they cant be here as well. If this place had what they wanted they would still be here.
> lots are still part of both boards, those that no longer appear active over here is because they see little reason to.
> 
> it isnt a UGBB vs private board thing, the other board just is smaller, with only mostly serious folks so its not distracted by having to tell the 4th new member that day that, no, he shouldnt be stacking 3 sarms on top of tren for his first cycle.
> ...


This exactly. It’s not like the *name redacted* forum has a rule that people can’t post here. Some members CHOSE not to because they have their personal reasons for not wanting to.

Instead of blaming the people who offered an alternative, maybe look at what made people seek out an alternative in the first place?

But what do I know?  I’m just a Meso troublemaker.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 23, 2022)

And any new members who pay attention will eventually do the same.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 23, 2022)

Look back at timelines to.just before we got here from Meso, what was new? What on the board changed?

Anyone?

I want to see if others know what it was


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 23, 2022)

This shit breaks my heart


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> They poached a lot of members to go to the new board. They still are if I had to guess (I can't read their PMs).
> 
> We'll rebuild.


Pretty sure someone's reading them.. otherwise hard to understand why I've had some very specific PM's deleted from my box..


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> I had a couple of them mention it to me , I had no interest , still don't. If any one is wondering where I've been off and on. A few of us got together in an online game we were in the super tests and later alpha and beta together. Sort of reformed our old group from 7 years ago.
> View attachment 33278
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly you made a choice as others did to either turn down the invite or accept it.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The attacks have gone down dramatically since a certain group of people have chosen to no longer participate on this board. I'm hoping it continues to stay this way, and things pick up after the holiday season is over.
> 
> We'll see.


The Attacks? Seriously?

Yeah you ran off those that tried tonrun off the trolls.

So you got your wish


----------



## TODAY (Dec 23, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Pretty sure someone's reading them.. otherwise hard to understand why I've had some very specific PM's deleted from my box..


This part is particularly sad.

I honestly think that @CJ believes in this board, but his naivety has led to him becoming a "nice guy" figurehead who covers up for the misdoings of other management.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 23, 2022)

TODAY said:


> This part is particularly sad.
> 
> I honestly think that @CJ believes in this board, but his naivety has led to him becoming a "nice guy" figurehead who covers up for the misdoings of other management.


CJ for the most part is ok, and yeah he believes in the board. The other one on the other hand


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> No one was "Poached" they were invited, its not like anyone was forced or told they cant be here as well. If this place had what they wanted they would still be here.
> lots are still part of both boards, those that no longer appear active over here is because they see little reason to.
> 
> it isnt a UGBB vs private board thing, the other board just is smaller, with only mostly serious folks so its not distracted by having to tell the 4th new member that day that, no, he shouldnt be stacking 3 sarms on top of tren for his first cycle.
> ...


You are dead wrong about one thing. There are at least two faggots over on the private board that are hell bent on burning this board down and have created trolls here.
@BigBaldBeardGuy sent me a PM before I got banned saying he would burn down the private board if I was allowed to stay.

I'll say it again, those two are cancers. You will see. Wait until they turn on you for whatever reason they have. I was the first over there, I won't be the last. Neither of them can help themselves and if they don't get their way completely, they will try to blow it up.

If you want to believe them go ahead. I still have respect for you but if you come at me with no class and say things like I don't lift well then that is your incorrect opinion and I no longer respect you. This isn't about you though. You have contributed and you don't throw tantrums and try to blow up boards. They do. They are cancers.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I do hope the best for all, no matter where they are or go!


and I always said this. I wish the best for that board and its members.
I told the two faggots countless times if they wanted to act civil with me it was water under the bridge. They are the ones who can't move on. I can. 
They simply need to grow up and stop with the trolling accounts and their petty games.


----------



## CJ (Dec 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> No one was "Poached" they were invited, its not like anyone was forced or told they cant be here as well. If this place had what they wanted they would still be here.
> lots are still part of both boards, those that no longer appear active over here is because they see little reason to.
> 
> it isnt a UGBB vs private board thing, the other board just is smaller, with only mostly serious folks so its not distracted by having to tell the 4th new member that day that, no, he shouldnt be stacking 3 sarms on top of tren for his first cycle.
> ...


Ok, poached was the wrong word. I take that back.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ok, poached was the wrong word. I take that back.


“Left to persue other opportunities”

That’s corporate speak for “they quit.”


----------



## CJ (Dec 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> “Left to persue other opportunities”


I don't blame them. If anyone is unhappy with the product, why not look elsewhere?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This exactly. It’s not like the *name redacted* forum has a rule that people can’t post here. Some members CHOSE not to because they have their personal reasons for not wanting to.
> 
> Instead of blaming the people who offered an alternative, maybe look at what made people seek out an alternative in the first place?
> 
> But what do I know?  I’m just a Meso troublemaker.


To further on this point, I want to clear up a misconception a few of the members from the private board have posted here.

I never left ugbb. I never stopped posting over here. I did not leave this place, go to the private board and then come 'slithering' back here asking for forgiveness. So there is another lie perpetrated by the two faggots.

Also, I never denounced (or rarely) the mods on this board like many did over there constantly and I never chimed in much on the ugbb bashing. Sure I may have liked some posts or made some jokes on some of the silly posts but I certainly was not a poster boy for bashing.

The two faggots were partly irked because I was not vocal enough in denouncing their perceived enemies. Guess what, I don't have to have the exact same opinions as them.
I'll say it again because people don't seem to get how fucked @BigBaldBeardGuy is. He schemed as my friend when I came to Meso. He already didn't like me. He makes troll accounts all over and on this board.

Go back and look at the pic I posted of the PM where @BigBaldBeardGuy was begging me to leave this board essentially wanting me to stop posting here.

You guys want to believe them and bash me, fine. Blind leading the blind.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You are dead wrong about one thing. There are at least two faggots over on the private board that are hell bent on burning this board down and have created trolls here.
> @BigBaldBeardGuy sent me a PM before I got banned saying he would burn down the private board if I was allowed to stay.
> 
> I'll say it again, those two are cancers. You will see. Wait until they turn on you for whatever reason they have. I was the first over there, I won't be the last. Neither of them can help themselves and if they don't get their way completely, they will try to blow it up.
> ...





lifter6973 said:


> I always said this. I wish the best for that board and its members.
> I told the two faggots countless times if they wanted to act civil with me it was water under the bridge. They are the ones who can't move on. I can.
> They simply need to grow up and stop with the trolling accounts and their petty games.





lifter6973 said:


> further on this point, I want to clear up a misconception a few of the members from the private board have posted here.
> 
> I never left ugbb. I never stopped posting over here. I did not leave this place, go to the private board and then come 'slithering' back here asking for forgiveness. So there is another lie perpetrated by the two faggots.
> 
> ...


I thought you said you are changing? Like fuck you are  you lying fraud, joke piece of shit drama queen of a troll.

Its plain for all to see what kind of a cancer you are to every single forum you are and have been on. 

When @lifter6973 is a part of your forum a few things happen.

1. The IQ of the forum tanks 
2. The forum becomes nothing but drama.

No one cares if you respect them, wanna know why?
You are so inconsequential and no one here or anywhere respects you.

Have a great day you retard


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I thought you said you are changing? Like fuck you are  you lying fraud, joke piece of shit drama queen of a troll.
> 
> Its plain for all to see what kind of a cancer you are to every single forum you are and have been on.
> 
> ...


You again? Go refer to my previous posts to debunk everything you just said. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You again? Go refer to my previous posts to debunk everything you just said. Merry Christmas!


No I wont we all know what you said. You are just so fucking stupid and retarded that you think you k ow what you said. That and you lie so much yo8 believe your own lies


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> No I wont we all know what you said. You are just so fucking stupid and retarded that you think you k ow what you said. That and you lie so much yo8 believe your own lies


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 33280


Good I got you going again... lets see how many posts you get today being a drama queen, what do ya say girlfriend


----------



## Send0 (Dec 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> -PMs CLEARLY being compromised (Ive had my own PMs either edited by someone other than me, or the target of the PM, or deleted) PMs arent secure and arent private.


Can you edit your own PMs? If not then go make a new account and PM yourself. It looks to me like accounts created after a certain date have an edit ability that I do not have, and that I suspect others don't have either. I have seen one account with a date older than mine who edited his PM with me at one point. I won't name names.

There were theories going around that someone has direct access to the database, which some people seem to think is so simple to achieve 🙄.... but for some reason whenever I bring this up people act like it's way too far fetched, or ridiculous to suggest.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 23, 2022)

Anyway, this thread has turned into the exact thing @IronSoul was bitching about. 

I've got things to do, but want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Anyway, this thread has turned into the exact thing @IronSoul was bitching about.
> 
> I've got things to do, but want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Can you edit your own PMs? If not then go make a new account and PM yourself. It looks to me like accounts created after a certain date have an edit ability that I do not have, and that I suspect others don't have either. I have seen one account with a date older than mine who edited his PM with me at one point. I won't name names.
> 
> There were theories going around that someone has direct access to the database, which some people seem to think is so simple to achieve 🙄.... but for some reason whenever I bring this up people act like it's way too far fetched, or ridiculous to suggest.


I had two PMs (about the same subject) disappear from my PM list. 

I sure didn’t delete them.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Can you edit your own PMs? If not then go make a new account and PM yourself. It looks to me like accounts created after a certain date have an edit ability that I do not have, and that I suspect others don't have either. I have seen one account with a date older than mine who edited his PM with me at one point. I won't name names.
> 
> There were theories going around that someone has direct access to the database, which some people seem to think is so simple to achieve 🙄.... but for some reason whenever I bring this up people act like it's way too far fetched, or ridiculous to suggest.


No, i trust that who i was PMing did not edit. 

i am implying that Mugzy or someone else with admin rights is, in fact, reading, deleting, and editing PMs. 

this is without refute at this point because there are like a half dozen of us that this has happened to


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> No, i trust that who i was PMing did not edit.
> 
> i am implying that Mugzy or someone else with admin rights is, in fact, reading, deleting, and editing PMs.
> 
> this is without refute at this point because there are like a half dozen of us that this has happened to


I know for fact.. in my case, PM's were not deleted by myself or the other person..


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> No, i trust that who i was PMing did not edit.
> 
> i am implying that Mugzy or someone else with admin rights is, in fact, reading, deleting, and editing PMs.
> 
> this is without refute at this point because there are like a half dozen of us that this has happened to


Trusting someone isn't proof that they did not edit.
I trusted BBBG when I came to Meso. Turns out he was just playing my buddy and already disliked me from another board. He is manipulative and relies on trust and cult following to spread lies and bullshit.


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Trusting someone isn't proof that they did not edit.
> I trusted BBBG when I came to Meso. Turns out he was just playing my buddy and already disliked me from another board. He is manipulative and relies on trust and cult following to spread lies and bullshit.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 33288


It is called a counterpoint bro. I don't deal only in trust and perception. I deal mostly in reality and facts.


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 23, 2022)

"Cult" is the perfect word.  He is the Applewhite for bodybuilding.  Master manipulator.  Master gaslighter.  Master troll.  People are so afraid to see the truth and lose whatever imaginary powers basking in his holy aura bestows.  He truly enjoys the psychological aspect of subtlely prodding things from opposing directions to create chaos and then sits back and says "who? me?" while pretending offense and writing an entire KOAG-worthy novella detailing his virtue and hurt.  It may as simple as people just being fearful of losing access to a source, but sources are easy to find.  Besides, behind all that charismatic verbosity, I've never seen him actually back anything up.  Quite the opposite.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> "Cult" is the perfect word.  He is the Applewhite for bodybuilding.  Master manipulator.  Master gaslighter.  Master troll.  People are so afraid to see the truth and lose whatever imaginary powers basking in his holy aura bestows.  He truly enjoys the psychological aspect of subtlely prodding things from opposing directions to create chaos and then sits back and says "who? me?" while pretending offense and writing an entire KOAG-worthy novella detailing his virtue and hurt.  It may as simple as people just being fearful of losing access to a source, but sources are easy to find.  Besides, behind all that charismatic verbosity, I've never seen him actually back anything up.  Quite the opposite.


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> It is called a counterpoint bro. I don't deal only in trust and perception. I deal mostly in reality and facts.


As do I.. and the "reality" is.. that your incessant complaining about the guys who hurt your feelings, is starting to get old...


----------



## Send0 (Dec 23, 2022)

Question? Did everyone come back to do the exact thing that @IronSoul complained about?

It's Christmas guys; enjoy yourself. There will be more time for bullshit after the new years.

I hope Santa fills your stockings with dildos and gear. Merry Christmas. 🎄🎅


----------



## Yano (Dec 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Question? Did everyone come back to do the exact thing that @IronSoul complained about?
> 
> It's Christmas guys; enjoy yourself. There will be more time for bullshit after the new years.
> 
> I hope Santa fills your stockings with dildos and gear. Merry Christmas. 🎄🎅


Dildo ... Gear ,,,, Shifter ? ... Santa's Elves are some whacky lil pervert bastards I tell ya !!


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dildo ... Gear ,,,, Shifter ? ... Santa's Elves are some whacky lil pervert bastards I tell ya !!
> View attachment 33290



How can one drive with that and not sit on it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> As do I.. and the "reality" is.. that your incessant complaining about the guys who hurt your feelings, is start to get old...


That is your opinion. You also view it a bit differently than I do.


----------



## Yano (Dec 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How can one drive with that and not sit on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats worse is having to tell the ol lady to move her ass faster on it when  im trying to win a race ...

 come on honey 1st ,, 2nd . 3rd  ,, lets goooo ya fucking up my clutch !!!


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> Whats worse is having to tell the ol lady to move her ass faster on it when im trying to win a race ...
> 
> come on honey 1st ,, 2nd . 3rd ,, lets goooo ya fucking up my clutch !!!



Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Dec 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Trusting someone isn't proof that they did not edit.
> I trusted BBBG when I came to Meso. Turns out he was just playing my buddy and already disliked me from another board. He is manipulative and relies on trust and cult following to spread lies and bullshit.


Dude, this starting to get pathetic. 

Get over it


----------



## TomJ (Dec 23, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> "Cult" is the perfect word.  He is the Applewhite for bodybuilding.  Master manipulator.  Master gaslighter.  Master troll.  People are so afraid to see the truth and lose whatever imaginary powers basking in his holy aura bestows.  He truly enjoys the psychological aspect of subtlely prodding things from opposing directions to create chaos and then sits back and says "who? me?" while pretending offense and writing an entire KOAG-worthy novella detailing his virtue and hurt.  It may as simple as people just being fearful of losing access to a source, but sources are easy to find.  Besides, behind all that charismatic verbosity, I've never seen him actually back anything up.  Quite the opposite.


I would, and have, called bbbg and riro out on their shit when I disagree, and go figure, I'm not a target of their horrible horrible mean words.

Want to know why?

Because I'm not weak, a beta male, a poser, troll, or scum bag. 99% of their legendary mean words are targeted at people who fall into one or multiple of those categories.

Apparently I'm in a cult


----------



## Butch_C (Dec 23, 2022)

Lifter I never had anything against you, in fact until 2 days ago I thought you were ok.

Now you are going on and on about something you brought on yourself.  You were trolling bbbg log and multiple other threads, you even admitted they were troll posts. You were warned, then proceeded to do it again spreading shit across the forum. That place has one rule and it summarizes easily "Don't be a bitch". You couldn't follow it, therefore you are not there anymore.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 23, 2022)

Look man, it is about good time to stop, guys are not really backing you up now. I don't say you're not right, I have not been here to know for sure, but it's just getting too much of a show and not entertaining one, like you know time it's to switch channels.

Let it go whatever that is, was he your friend in real life that you care so much? Besides we are not women to go on and on about our hurt feelings.

Nothing personal, just advice it's better to stop because I see other guys are getting annoyed and it is understandable. You don't need to get heat man, move on and enjoy something else. Piece.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Lifter I never had anything against you, in fact until 2 days ago I thought you were ok.
> 
> Now you are going on and on about something you brought on yourself.  You were trolling bbbg log and multiple other threads, you even admitted they were troll posts. You were warned, then proceeded to do it again spreading shit across the forum. That place has one rule and it summarizes easily "Don't be a bitch". You couldn't follow it, therefore you are not there anymore.


Lets be truthful now. I made one joke post in his log that he titled Dear Diary and and was being light hearted with. Everyone there makes jokes in other log threads. Don't play like they dont. He claimed this is why he got butt hurt and then started the attacks.
I have one rule that applies here (I have other rules, this one applies the most to the subject and your statement). Don't be a hypocrite.
I didn't bring this on myself. He has an agenda now and he had one then. It started with me at ASF and then when I came to Meso.


----------



## Butch_C (Dec 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Lets be truthful now. I made one joke post in his log that he titled Dear Diary and and was being light hearted with. Everyone there makes jokes in other log threads. Don't play like they dont. He claimed this is why he got butt hurt and then started the attacks.
> I have one rule that applies here (I have other rules, this one applies the most to the subject and your statement). Don't be a hypocrite.
> I didn't bring this on myself. He has an agenda and he had one. It started with me at ASF and then when I came to Meso.


Not many jokes in people's logs especially ones not relevant. Then you continued to troll. I am the furthest thing from a hypocrite at least I think I am. I even tried to get them to give you another chance and you ruined that and proved me wrong.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Not many jokes in people's logs especially ones not relevant. Then you continued to troll. I am the furthest thing from a hypocrite at least I think I am. I even tried to get them to give you another chance and you ruined that and proved me wrong.


How about we just stop responding to each other. You appear to be in the do as I say not as I do camp. My other posts were in sections that were labeled stupid memes, etc.. Give me a fucking break.
Lets just me and you agree to disagree here, ok?


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> How about we just stop responding to each other. You appear to be in the do as I say not as I do camp. My other posts were in sections that were labeled stupid memes, etc.. Give me a fucking break.
> Lets just me and you agree to disagree here, ok?


Hey @lifter6973  look a couple posts up, your stock here is dropping too. You are turning into the mockery of UGBB now too well done dumbass


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

This COULD be my final post on the 2 people I have discussed depending on the response.
I am more than ready for this to be water under the bridge.
Like I said before I wish the other board and everyone on it the best.

If people from that board come on here and start posting lies and bullshit about me (directly or indirectly), I will defend myself and break down the lies and bullshit. Otherwise, this is it for me.

I hope we understand each other.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This COULD be my final post on the 2 people I have discussed depending on the response.
> I am more than ready for this to be water under the bridge.
> Like I said before I wish the other board and everyone on it the best.
> 
> ...


Fuck you, you are a passive aggressive little bitch twink. You cant not post up more drama its who you are and cant help yourself. And no you dont wish anyone well your little emotional outburst thread would have never happened. 

Since you have established what you are here now, maybe a good time to find a different board with a different name.


Good luck girl.


----------



## SpanishFly (Dec 23, 2022)

I know I came here several months ago with pretty high hopes. I didn't interact too much because of the way i saw this board respond to so many new people.  I tried to follow the rules and norms of this place, but there are just some real assholes on here and I can't be bothered. There a Reddit Wiki with a ton of info for new people and you don't have to get completely shit on in the process. It is what it is though, and I just went somewhere else to get what info and things I needed. I'm nobody on this forum, but I feel like I'm the demographic this place would target to grow their member base and I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels like it wasn't worth the ridicule and shit talking just to get a few tips.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 23, 2022)

SpanishFly said:


> I know I came here several months ago with pretty high hopes. I didn't interact too much because of the way i saw this board respond to so many new people.  I tried to follow the rules and norms of this place, but there are just some real assholes on here and I can't be bothered. There a Reddit Wiki with a ton of info for new people and you don't have to get completely shit on in the process. It is what it is though, and I just went somewhere else to get what info and things I needed. I'm nobody on this forum, but I feel like I'm the demographic this place would target to grow their member base and I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels like it wasn't worth the ridicule and shit talking just to get a few tips.


We want new members, it keeps a forum living long term. We want to keep existing members as well, but if our focus was only on that then forum would die out for sure; people become inactive, lose interest, life events happen, etc. 

We try to cater to existing members, but we can't do it at the expense of pushing away all new members.

A new member could be complete shit today, but in 2-3 years could become a highly valuable member. People learn and grow with time. That growth requires for a person to be able to participate, ask questions even if they are stupid ones, and get feedback (both positive and negative)... again this takes time to develop. Growth can never be realized or seen if we allow everyone to be pushed off the forum.


----------



## SpanishFly (Dec 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> We want new members, it keeps a forum living long term. We want to keep existing members as well, but if our focus was only on that then forum would die out for sure; people become inactive, lose interest, life events happen, etc.
> 
> We try to cater to existing members, but we can't do it at the expense of pushing away all new members.
> 
> A new member could be complete shit today, but in 2-3 years could become a highly valuable member. People learn and grow with time. That growth requires for a person to be able to participate, ask questions even if they are stupid ones, and get feedback (both positive and negative)... again this takes time to develop. Growth can never be realized or seen if we allow everyone to be pushed off the forum.


I agree with all you said. Some questions are probably stupid to some, but to the person asking, it could mean the difference between getting something right and making a huge, long-term mistake.  Roast, but still help maybe? Usually it's just "you're a fucking idiot and should kill yourself" or something along those lines. "Dude, you're a fucking idiot, here's why..." would be much better. I'm not a pussy and I've been military for nearly 20 years so taking an ass chewing isn't gonna break my heart. Not all of us are the same though, and plain riducule does nothing for anyone except the d-bag with a superiority complex who enjoys crushing people. I really wish I knew more and could be more helpful, but I am still learning.  I have recently hired a coach and will learn from them and then maybe I can have more to offer here.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 23, 2022)

SpanishFly said:


> I agree with all you said. Some questions are probably stupid to some, but to the person asking, it could mean the difference between getting something right and making a huge, long-term mistake.  Roast, but still help maybe? Usually it's just "you're a fucking idiot and should kill yourself" or something along those lines. "Dude, you're a fucking idiot, here's why..." would be much better. I'm not a pussy and I've been military for nearly 20 years so taking an ass chewing isn't gonna break my heart. Not all of us are the same though, and plain riducule does nothing for anyone except the d-bag with a superiority complex who enjoys crushing people. I really wish I knew more and could be more helpful, but I am still learning.  I have recently hired a coach and will learn from them and then maybe I can have more to offer here.


Learn from whatever sources you have at your disposal. Your coach, forums, studies, well known body builders, etc. 

If you see something being done, and don't understand why, ask for your coach or forum to elaborate on it for you so that you can learn. If you feel information seems contradictory; for example lifting as heavy as possible vs focusing on contractions in the muscle being targeted, then ask questions about that too. If you can't find answers on your own then ask questions at every opportunity you get. Eventually you'll also meet people who you can just chat up privately about these sorts of things.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Anyway, this thread has turned into the exact thing @IronSoul was bitching about.
> 
> I've got things to do, but want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas.



This right here is the truth. It's totally cool to disagree, and to talk about that. Once you start calling each other names, and there's been a lot of that in this thread, you aren't acting like adults and lose a lot of credibility with any normal, mature person. What is this high school? You can't have a disagreement without throwing out derogatory terms like "faggot", "twink", etc??

I don't know anything about the other board, nor do I know anything about the drama between the two. All I know, is there is a lot of hostility, name-calling, and basic childish shit going on that wasn't going on when I first joined this forum.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 23, 2022)

The more you're in the kitchen the more mess you see, I guess that's the case with forums. From the outside it looks different, reading and learning what you need versus participating and being productive. I believe there is nothing perfect and it can only exist in theory, but question is can we make it better and improve, I think yes we can. We need to start from ourselves and act like mature men seeking to achieve our goals and in the process learning, sharing and helping other like minded individuals.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 23, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> The more you're in the kitchen the more mess you see, I guess that's the case with forums. From the outside it looks different, reading and learning what you need versus participating and being productive. I believe there is nothing perfect and it can only exist in theory, but question is can we make it better and improve, I think yes we can. We need to start from ourselves and act like mature men seeking to achieve our goals and in the process learning, sharing and helping other like minded individuals.


I think it's also important to recognize that even when you share something, the person reading on the other side is under no obligation to do or follow what you shared... and that is okay.

There are multiple roads a person can take... and many of them lead to Rome. It's okay if someone wants to use a different road than the one suggested. If they get stuck spinning their wheels then a person can always make the suggestion again at a later date. No need to berate someone for not doing things because it was demanded.

I've seen that kind of fall out happen often, and I'm always thinking the point was made and to let the person learn first hand from experience. It's their life and their mistakes to make. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 23, 2022)

@Send0 I see plenty of cases where someone will receive vastly different advice from one poster to the next. It would be impossible to follow both people's advice at the same time, but both can be appreciated and considered. 

Regardless, from what I've seen I think people are much more likely to get good advice here than they are on other forums I've seen, or social media. I've learned a lot about the basics of diet and training that are "skipped over" on Instagram.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 23, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> @Send0 I see plenty of cases where someone will receive vastly different advice from one poster to the next. It would be impossible to follow both people's advice at the same time, but both can be appreciated and considered.
> 
> Regardless, from what I've seen I think people are much more likely to get good advice here than they are on other forums I've seen, or social media. I've learned a lot about the basics of diet and training that are "skipped over" on Instagram.


This is exactly right. People should lay down there advice and then walk away. It's up to the new person to pick the option they think is right.

All too often I also see people lay down their advice, and chime back in to tell another member why their advice is wrong. I think this type of conversation is productive up until the point that it becomes a witch hunt. We've also seen that unfold in the past... no one benefits from that IMO


----------



## JC Grifter (Dec 23, 2022)

I just came back from a hiatus. I guess I missed all the drama and arguing.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> They poached a lot of members to go to the new board. They still are if I had to guess (I can't read their PMs).
> 
> We'll rebuild.


I guess I'm not cool enough.

Idc tbh.

Question. Has riro ever posted actual pics?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I guess I'm not cool enough.
> 
> Idc tbh.
> 
> Question. Has riro ever posted actual pics?


Yes, he's posted a few here.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yes, he's posted a few here.


Ahh jw. Such an angry person. I always wondered what he looked like but I didn't care enough to search him up


----------



## eazy (Dec 24, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Has riro ever posted actual pics?








						America land of the free crack pipes
					

you wearing sandals aint you?  Holy Lucifer, you’re a living meme.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## crido887 (Dec 24, 2022)

eazy said:


> America land of the free crack pipes
> 
> 
> you wearing sandals aint you?  Holy Lucifer, you’re a living meme.
> ...


Is that when he was nice or was he always a dick?


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Is that when he was nice or was he always a dick?


Seems to be only a dick when its required


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Seems to be only a dick when its required


Like if you are @lifter6973 its almost law then


----------



## eazy (Dec 24, 2022)

crido887 said:


> he was


I learned a lot from him. 

He helped me progress.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Seems to be only a dick when its required


I guess.


eazy said:


> I learned a lot from him.
> 
> He helped me progress.


Not saying he is an idiot or doesn't know shit. But still always seemed like a dick to me.


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 24, 2022)

His greatest and sole contribtion is Humapro.  Aside from that, endless negativity and ego.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 24, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're a contributor to this shit. With your back door dealings and shitty training contributions. Go back into your fucking hole.


I don't know what you believe to be true, you appear to believe whatever people choose to say.  I was reading a post on my thread that someone said I made some claim, something I never do.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 24, 2022)

Is the aids rotting your brain? Poaching newbs to sell your shit omega gear something your aids rotten brain can't remember. Fuck off.

Or did that minor surgery prevent you from creating long term memories along with the inability to train too? 
You're a worthless piece of shit.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think it's also important to recognize that even when you share something, the person reading on the other side is under no obligation to do or follow what you shared... and that is okay.
> 
> There are multiple roads a person can take... and many of them lead to Rome. It's okay if someone wants to use a different road than the one suggested. If they get stuck spinning their wheels then a person can always make the suggestion again at a later date. No need to berate someone for not doing things because it was demanded.
> 
> I've seen that kind of fall out happen often, and I'm always thinking the point was made and to let the person learn first hand from experience. It's their life and their mistakes to make. 🤷‍♂️


Agreed. Person asking for help or advice should use his own head and put in effort to study and research information provided.

Some people like to boss others, well while I think opinion should not be forced, it is sometimes for the better and even if it ends up insulting someone BUT it must be explained in detail to a person where he is wrong and use facts not opinion to back it up. Being harsh to possibly prevent someone making a mistake, is reasonable.

We also sometimes can witness the opposite of what you mentioned, it is actually person looking for help starts to blame everyone for giving him advice, which is why I said person receveing help should study given information that might be new and unknown to him.

But overall, yes it should not be sergeant vs boot camp soldier type of attitude and discussion. Do as I say or else. I always remember learning the differences between commander and leader.

Commander is the one behind your back whipping you like you're his horse, barking orders and hiding behind your back.

Leader is the one who leads the way, he is an example and everyone is following him, because he has the respect and not just a position.


----------



## Yano (Dec 24, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Agreed. Person asking for help or advice should use his own head and put in effort to study and research information provided.
> 
> Some people like to boss others, well while I think opinion should not be forced, it is sometimes for the better and even if it ends up insulting someone BUT it must be explained in detail to a person where he is wrong and use facts not opinion to back it up. Being harsh to possibly prevent someone making a mistake, is reasonable.
> 
> ...


The Problem with folks wanting or demanding to lead is ,, most that want the position don't truly deserve it.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 24, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I don't know what you believe to be true, you appear to believe whatever people choose to say.  I was reading a post on my thread that someone said I made some claim, something I never do.


Get fucked with an icicle, you worthless piece of shit.



Oh, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## TODAY (Dec 24, 2022)

Also, @Send0 may want to get himself checked if @The Phoenix 's dick is so far down his throat that he's banning people for calling out his bullshit. AIDS is still contagious, y'know.


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Slabiathan (Dec 24, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Also, @Send0 may want to get himself checked if @The Phoenix 's dick is so far down his throat that he's banning people for calling out his bullshit. AIDS is still contagious, y'know.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Also, @Send0 may want to get himself checked if @The Phoenix 's dick is so far down his throat that he's banning people for calling out his bullshit. AIDS is still contagious, y'know.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!


That is weird for sure, member gets banned for calling out @The Phoenix but dumbass @lifter6973 can flap his gums creating 10 plus pages and multiple threads bashing and nothing? What say you @Send0 ?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Also, @Send0 may want to get himself checked if @The Phoenix 's dick is so far down his throat that he's banning people for calling out his bullshit. AIDS is still contagious, y'know.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!


I have no problem with anyone calling out the bullshit. I'm banning people who can't find a way to prove their point without resulting to the exact thing that @IronSoul is complaining about in this thread 

Enjoy your time off.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> That is weird for sure, member gets banned for calling out @The Phoenix but dumbass @lifter6973 can flap his gums creating 10 plus pages and multiple threads bashing and nothing? What say you @Send0 ?


I say Merry Christmas.

Lifters thread is in the flame forum. This one is not.

I don't care if someone calls out TP, but people need to learn how to call someone out without stooping so low and breaking the rules clearly defined in the forum. Paps knows exactly why he was banned, the ban message he sees when he logs in is very specific and clear (see attached screenshot). If people are incapable of doing that then they need to take it to the flame forum.

As I said in another thread. These kinds of things are no longer tolerated, and haven't been since before a number of people chose to leave. Each ban will double in length, because it's clear 1 day bans mean nothing to most.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I say Merry Christmas.
> 
> Lifters thread is in the flame forum. This one is not.
> 
> ...


No reason to allow insults and getting too personal. Rules are rules. Also it doesn't benefit forum when new members see veterans fight gives of wrong impression about this place and veterans should be an example and good one. I'm sure established members here actually are trying to do good, but sometimes it just gets too personal and out of hand.


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Lifters thread is in the flame forum. This one is not.
> 
> I don't care if someone calls out TP, but people need to learn how to call someone out without stooping so low and breaking the rules clearly defined in the forum. If people are incapable of doing that then they need to take it to the flame forum.
> 
> As I said in another thread. These kinds of things are no longer tolerated, and haven't been since before a number of people chose to leave. Each ban will double in length, because it's clear 1 day bans mean nothing to most.


You're full of shit!

Lifters thread is only in the flame forum because you moved it there. It was not posted there originally.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 24, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> You're full of shit!
> 
> Lifters thread is only in the flame forum because you moved it there. It was not posted there originally.


He contacted me about the thread and we agreed it should be moved to the flame forum.

He reminded me that those kind of threads are not allowed in the general forum and there are consequences for continually attacking members or creating threads like that outside of the flame forum.


----------



## Slabiathan (Dec 24, 2022)

Ghey.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He contacted me about the thread and we agreed it should be moved to the flame forum.
> 
> He let me know those kind of threads are not allowed in the general forum and there are consequences for continually attacking or creating threads like that outside of the flame forum.


Maybe @Send0 Should have had the same conversation with Tom. But then he cant ban people in here then. 

Again @Send0 why does it appear you pick and choose to suit and not mod consistently?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> You're full of shit!
> 
> Lifters thread is only in the flame forum because you moved it there. It was not posted there originally.


Lifters thread was clearly inflammatory. It was moved very early on in its life before it turned into a shit fest. 

This thread was not inflammatory or personal in nature, and was not a shit fest. So it remained. 

The rules are clearly defined, and have been posted since the forum was made.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Maybe @Send0 Should have had the same conversation with Tom. But then he cant ban people in here then.
> 
> Again @Send0 why does it appear you pick and choose to suit and not mod consistently?


I don't read all posts. I'll keep an eye out for Tom's posts going forward since you are upset he isn't banned. 

Why did you only come back to start shit? It's Christmas for fucks sakes. Go enjoy your family.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Ghey.


Good one. I know this won't go over well with some, but I like you bro.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Why did you only come back to start shit?
> 
> It's Christmas for fucks sakes. Go enjoy your family.


This back and forth seems to be for some the chosen Christmas gift that just keeps on giving


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't read all posts. I'll keep an eye out for Tom's posts going forward since you are upset he isn't banned.
> 
> Why did you only come back to start shit? It's Christmas for fucks sakes. Go enjoy your family.


I did not come back  I never left. I am not starting shit just asking questions as It appears something amiss.

The only one I am starting or continuing with is @lifter6973.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I did not come back  I never left. I am not starting shit just asking questions as It appears something amiss.
> 
> The only one I am starting or continuing with is @lifter6973.


Sorry, felt like you were intentionally trying to provoke something.

In any case, hope you enjoy Christmas with your friends and family. Take care.


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He contacted me about the thread and we agreed it should be moved to the flame forum.
> 
> He reminded me that those kind of threads are not allowed in the general forum and there are consequences for continually attacking members or creating threads like that outside of the flame forum.


You agreed to nothing.

As if you were consulted and made the choice.. he said straight out in the open that he was moving it.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> You agreed to nothing.
> 
> As if you were consulted and made the choice.. he said straight out in the open that he was moving it.


I did pm him before I made the public post, but you're right... it wasn't something to be agreed to, I was just letting him know I was doing it.


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Lifters thread was clearly inflammatory. It was moved very early on in its life before it turned into a shit fest.
> 
> This thread was not inflammatory or personal in nature, and was not a shit fest. So it remained.
> 
> ...


Point is, it was originally posted in the general forum.

More likely.. you had no issue with the content so opted to move it rather than ban him..

Double standards all day long with you.


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I did pm him before I made the public post, but you're right... it wasn't something to be agreed to, I was just letting him know I was doing it.


My point exactly.. he's full of shit.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Point is, it was originally posted in the general forum.
> 
> More likely.. you had no issue with the content so opted to move it rather than ban him..
> 
> Double standards all day long with you.


Double standards, or trying to let people voice themselves in a way that doesn't result in a ban? 

That thread started inflammatory, this thread from @IronSoul did not and had not been inflammatory until I saw that.

CJ and I will moderate in a way that we believe to be fair. People know exactly where we stand. I haven't deviated from this, but it's being enforced more because talking and asking people to chill has not resulted in any change in the past year.

There are ways to call people out in non flame forum threads without resorting to breaking rules. If people can't do that then there will be consequences for their actions when we see it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I did pm him before I made the public post, but you're right... it wasn't something to be agreed to, I was just letting him know I was doing it.


Correct, apologies @Freakmidd and @Send0  for my choice of words as they conveyed an improper interpretation of that convo.

What I meant to say was I understood what he was saying and I acknowledged that I was breaking forum rules by posting that thread in the General Section. I apologized for that or rather my somewhat over the top overall behavior in general.


----------



## Yano (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Test_subject (Dec 24, 2022)

So here’s what I want to know:

How is it not considered doxxing to post a link to someone’s Youtube channel who you thought at the time of posting it was @BigBaldBeardGuy ?

Doxxing is a bannable offence here, is it not?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 24, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> So here’s what I want to know:
> 
> How is it not considered doxxing to post a link to someone’s Youtube channel who you thought at the time of posting it was @BigBaldBeardGuy ?
> 
> Doxxing is a bannable offence here, is it not?


Its doxxing because of a link to a youtube channel with the title bigbaldbeardguy or whatever it was? On this entire planet there is only one bigbaldbeard guy? You are guys are really scraping the bottom of barrel here.

That would be like someone posting a youtube link titled 'lifter' and me complaining someone is trying to dox me.

I get it, you hate @Send0. There are more people here that let him mod without constantly giving him shit and they appreciate his efforts.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Its doxxing because of a link to a youtube channel with the title bigbaldbeardguy or whatever it was? On this entire planet there is only one bigbaldbeard guy? You are guys are really scraping the bottom of barrel here.
> 
> That would be like someone posting a youtube link titled 'lifter' and me complaining someone is trying to dox me.
> 
> I get it, you hate @Send0. There are more people here that let him mod without constantly giving him shit and they appreciate his efforts.


I don’t know. I could drop the guy a message and ask him how he feels about it. I just figured asking here would be the simplest thing.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t know. I could drop the guy a message and ask him how he feels about it. I just figured asking here would be the simplest thing.


I think we can all agree that trying to dox someone is a cardinal sin. Why do you think @Send0 would be this malicious towards you?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 24, 2022)

My response to silent in another thread. I understand that you can see it this way so I can't argue that. It is my opinion that he was not trying to dox you.

Agree. I can't argue that people can see it different. I just wish this wasn't an us vs. them scenario.


----------



## Moros (Dec 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t know. I could drop the guy a message and ask him how how he feels about it. I just figured asking here would be the simplest thing.


Ask yourself! @lifter6973 you've done a good job..  that is indeed @BigBaldBeardGuy ! 
You should have used a different screen name for your youtube silly goose! Anyhow its good to see the old gang is back with the drama! Can I join the cult? I know you all miss me greatly!


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 24, 2022)

Moros said:


> Ask yourself! @lifter6973 you've done a good job..  that is indeed @BigBaldBeardGuy !
> You should have used a different screen name for your youtube silly goose! Anyhow its good to see the old gang is back with the drama! Can I join the cult? I know you all miss me greatly!


No Send0's allowed!


----------



## Moros (Dec 24, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> No Send0's allowed!


Oh come on now... I've more beef with Send0 than the whole bunch


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 24, 2022)

Moros said:


> Oh come on now... I've more beef with Send0 than the whole bunch


And you are?


----------



## Moros (Dec 24, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> And you are?


I'm ColdHands.. I hurt Send0's feelings, so he proceeds to censor me.. a little bitch indeed!


----------



## Moros (Dec 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> My response to silent in another thread. I understand that you can see it this way so I can't argue that. It is my opinion that he was not trying to dox you.
> 
> Agree. I can't argue that people can see it different. I just wish this wasn't an us vs. them scenario.


I see you've sided with Send0! I didn't take you for such a soft cunt!


----------



## SpanishFly (Dec 24, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Also it doesn't benefit forum when new members see veterans fight gives of wrong impression about this place and veterans should be an example and good one.


I think this is spot on. At least from my POV. It's like when young Soldiers see senior leadership fighting in public, it does a lot of harm for the organization and reputation of that leadership.


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 24, 2022)

Moros said:


> I'm ColdHands.. I hurt Send0's feelings, so he proceeds to censor me.. a little bitch indeed!


Got it..

Sorry, but I thought the general consensus was that you, were actually he.


----------



## Moros (Dec 24, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Got it..
> 
> Sorry, but I thought the general consensus was that you, were actually he.


I'm aware. Shitty detectives


----------



## Yano (Dec 24, 2022)

Moros said:


> I'm ColdHands.. I hurt Send0's feelings, so he proceeds to censor me.. a little bitch indeed!


Hi Joli !! Miss when you were normal.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 25, 2022)

Moros said:


> I see you've sided with Send0! I didn't take you for such a soft cunt!


Coldhands it isn't about 'sides' with me. I wish it wasn't this supposed good vs evil with anyone in this whatever the fuck it is we are doing. I say lets start with a clean slate and at least try to get along.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Coldhands it isn't about 'sides' with me. I wish it wasn't this supposed good vs evil with anyone in this whatever the fuck it is we are doing. I say lets start with a clean slate and at least try to get along.



When have you ever cared about doing that?

You've always been a coward and cvnt.  Quick to shoot off your mouth, but always unwilling and too chickenshit to back it up. 

Why even try?  You're a pvssy with no real manhood to respect anyway.

Nobody cares what you say


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 25, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> When have you ever cared about doing that?
> 
> You've always been a coward and cvnt.  Quick to shoot off your mouth, but always unwilling and too chickenshit to back it up.
> 
> ...


Hi @Hughinn, welcome back to ugbb.  How have you been?


----------



## TomJ (Dec 25, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Maybe @Send0 Should have had the same conversation with Tom. But then he cant ban people in here then.
> 
> Again @Send0 why does it appear you pick and choose to suit and not mod consistently?


Wait, what did I do?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 25, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Wait, what did I do?


🤷‍♂️


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 25, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Wait, what did I do?


Nothing your good lol


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> I had a couple of them mention it to me , I had no interest , still don't. If any one is wondering where I've been off and on. A few of us got together in an online game we were in the super tests and later alpha and beta together. Sort of reformed our old group from 7 years ago.
> View attachment 33278
> 
> 
> ...


You were never invited and there was an actual consensus of who was and wasn’t allowed.  Great you had no interest because there was no interest in you


----------



## Yano (Dec 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You were never invited and there was an actual consensus of who was and wasn’t allowed.  Great you had no interest because there was no interest in you


thats where your wrong asshole ,, lemon and backhoe did ,, and mentioned that they had no repsect for you because you were a clown haaahahaah

you are the stupidest fuck there has ever been


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> thats where your wrong asshole ,, lemon and backhoe did ,, and mentioned that they had no repsect for you because you were a clown haaahahaah
> 
> you are the stupidest fuck there has ever been


I mean It’s literally posted over there where the consensus was hell no to you so there’s that


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> thats where your wrong asshole ,, lemon and backhoe did ,, and mentioned that they had no repsect for you because you were a clown haaahahaah
> 
> you are the stupidest fuck there has ever been


😂 post the proof. Why was I one of the original members there?


----------



## Achillesking (Dec 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> thats where your wrong asshole ,, lemon and backhoe did ,, and mentioned that they had no repsect for you because you were a clown haaahahaah
> 
> you are the stupidest fuck there has ever been


It's Xmas


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 25, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> It's Xmas


Merry Christmas @Achillesking


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 post the proof. Why was I one of the original members there?


I don't think that means much bro. I was an original member there. I do believe @Yano.


----------



## Butch_C (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 25, 2022)

Damn bro everyone shitting on this forum? Seriously? 

For one it took me a while to earn my place here but when it was earned it meant a lot to me.

Is there a bunch of BS drama yeah but who gives a fuck ignore it and move on. 

I’ve gotten shitted on pissed off so many times but no matter what I appreciate this board and am grateful to be here and have an ELITE badge. 

How about make a plan of action to fix it if something is off or wrong not just bash it. It’s life real life has its ups and downs laughs and cries but I’ve met a lot of good people on here that have genuinely helped me out and keep me accountable. Weave out and don’t read the people that piss you off and enjoy the positives. 

UGB4LYF


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 26, 2022)

Don't forget to squat


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2022)

Body builders work their legs btw


----------



## RISE (Dec 28, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn bro everyone shitting on this forum? Seriously?
> 
> For one it took me a while to earn my place here but when it was earned it meant a lot to me.
> 
> ...


Look at the join dates for most of those who are bitching about the forum.  They shouldn't have shit to say about this forum bc they haven't been here but a minute.  But here they are.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2022)

RISE said:


> Look at the join dates for most of those who are bitching about the forum.  They shouldn't have shit to say about this forum bc they haven't been here but a minute.  But here they are.


Let them bitch lol  just figured I would throw my 2 cents in cause this forum is great.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Body builders work their legs btw


I’m an upper body builder google it it’s real lmao fuck this forum


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 28, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m an upper body builder google it it’s real lmao fuck this forum
> View attachment 33465


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

For some maybe but not by choice





						Handicap Bodybuilding Competition | Wheelchair Bodybuilding
					

Discover What It Takes To Compete In A Handicap Bodybuilding Competition. If You Feel You're Ready, Then Visit Wheelchair Bodybuilding Today To Register.




					www.wheelchairbodybuilding.com


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


See perfect example your busting my balls is to get me to do legs and cause of you fucks it’s coming soon again just signed up to a new gym by my new warehouse and it has many leg options and I will be doing them 

And also cause of you fucks now after I shower I look in the mirror and I see why you should work legs johnny bravo looking ass 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 28, 2022)

Holy fukk.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 28, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> See perfect example your busting my balls is to get me to do legs and cause of you fucks it’s coming soon again just signed up to a new gym by my new warehouse and it has many leg options and I will be doing them
> 
> And also cause of you fucks now after I shower I look in the mirror and I see why you should work legs johnny bravo looking ass 🤦‍♂️


If it gets you to squat that's all that matters


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Holy fukk.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Dec 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> thats where your wrong asshole ,, lemon and backhoe did ,, and mentioned that they had no repsect for you because you were a clown haaahahaah
> 
> you are the stupidest fuck there has ever been


Would you post the screenshots of this? You already snitched on the two you might as well go all out at this point


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 28, 2022)

I just noticed Rir0 went back to being a new member.  Did he start a new screenname or was he demoted?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I just noticed Rir0 went back to being a new member.  Did he start a new screenname or was he demoted?


He was demoted. He’s clearly not as “Elite” as yourself.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 28, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I just noticed Rir0 went back to being a new member.  Did he start a new screenname or was he demoted?


You have a severe learning disability and HIV.




DISCLAIMER: These are factual statements presented in a dispassionate manner and therefore do not meet the standards of "trolling" or "flaming."


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You have a severe learning disability and HIV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@3BG answered; are you still bitter about getting cat-fished?


----------



## TODAY (Dec 28, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> @3BG answered; are you still bitter about getting cat-fished?


BBBG and I are very happy and fulfilled in our relationship.

RIR0, too.

Why would I be bitter?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


>


So much cum


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He was demoted. He’s clearly not as “Elite” as yourself.


lol hahahaha man thats good shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 28, 2022)

u guys got me cracking up


----------



## Butch_C (Dec 28, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I just noticed Rir0 went back to being a new member.  Did he start a new screenname or was he demoted?


It's called someone felt like being petty.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> It's called someone felt like being petty.


I disagree. Its funny AF though.


----------



## Butch_C (Dec 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I disagree. Its funny AF though.


Yes because you as an elite know more about training than him. 

Just another reason the forum is sinking. Chase away the knowledge and replace it with trolls and shitty sources pushing shit on newbies by pm. Then other elites talking about the pump being a primary driver of hypertrophy. Then there is a moderator that had to ask how to fix the most basic of squatting issues.  It's not the fact he had knee cave after being injured and out of the gym, that can happen to anyone and would genuinely suck. It was the fact he had no idea what to do to correct it, yet somehow helps set the direction of a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Yes because you as an elite know more about training than him.
> 
> Just another reason the forum is sinking. Chase away the knowledge and replace it with trolls and shitty sources pushing shit on newbies by pm. Then other elites talking about the pump being a primary driver of hypertrophy. Then there is a moderator that had to ask how to fix the most basic of squatting issues.  It's not the fact he had knee cave after being injured and out of the gym, that can happen to anyone and would genuinely suck. It was the fact he had no idea what to do to correct it, yet somehow helps set the direction of a bodybuilding forum.


I disagree but like I said, him turning green was funny AF. I never said I knew more about training than him.
In addition, he has no regard for health so its probably saving some from danger IMO. When it comes to overall health, I know a ton more than he does.


----------



## Butch_C (Dec 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I disagree but like I said, him turning green was funny AF.
> In addition, he has no regard for health so its probably saving some from danger IMO.


If you ever read what he has written you would know he doesn't suggest people do what he does when it comes to aas.

You found it funny because you are also petty.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> If you ever read what he has written you would know he doesn't suggest people do what he does when it comes to aas.
> 
> You found it funny because you are also petty.


I disagree, Im not petty. Its funny because he put so much stock into trying to drop rxn scores. It obviously means something to him.
He also brags about abuse. How does that look to most esp noobs? Every now and then he will type his routine is not healthy. I stand by what I said cuz its true.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

Anyway @Butch_C he's not really posting here now so why do you feel the need to comment about him turning green? Just go back to following him and let it be what it is.


----------



## bruizy (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## xsoulmanz (Dec 29, 2022)

I posted on here but most of the time it ends up with people arguing in the comments and it ends up going off track on to a completely different topic.

I only ask advice on these forums as  many YouTubers and influencers talk hella s*** just to get views and make money


----------



## Stickler (Jan 1, 2023)

Wow.. I go on a working spree for 5 weeks and apparently a TON had happened. Still so much bickering.

@IronSoul  i know I don't have a long tenure but I still love this place. I know, even as a vet in the "board scene," it doesn't mean I don't have LOTS to learn and/or need correction/direction from time to time. This place provided that for me. I made some new friends, probably have a few critics (I'm sure), but never got feedback I more or less didn't ask for. I didn't always follow, like, or necessarily agree with all of it, but everyone is entitled to their opinion... and of course science is science (some old, some new).

I took the best parts of this place to stay motivated, inspired, and accountable... I was excited to watch the journey of a few people who competed for the first time, and lived the experience through THEIR hard work and efforts.  I appreciate the comraderry a solid board can offer as well as a sense of community that supports each other.  However, as much as we all like "a Cheerleading section," I appreciate knowledge and real life results better.

After all that, I put in the effort with knowledge from here and a paid coach, and it worked.

That's what I got out of UGBB... and I'm grateful for all of that.
---
I could say more and just deleted 2 paragraphs of crap about blah blah blah. At this point I didn't want @1bigun11  to go on a chicken eating spree, so I'll just leave it as..
---
Appreciate the board. Merry Christmas and Happy New GEAR Year!  I look forward to following YOUR journey to comp in August.

Regarding the harsh words back and forth?  It is what it is man, as long as when my log gets going again, it doesn't get "overly hijacked" with negative bullshit,  then the rest of the board will do what it does. I'm just here to learn, help where I can, and grow as healthy as possible. Same as I always have.

Edit: I wasn't here for the exodus of members,  so I'm just catching up.


----------



## Hulksmash72 (Tuesday at 2:34 PM)




----------

